# My DIY ADV and EDV



## Andre

What are your DIY all day and every day vapes? The ones you keep going back to. Those are the truly tried and tested recipes, which will help us in the search for more of the same.

Please link (or post) your recipes. Sharing is caring!

No more than 2 recipes per category please. Not always easy to choose, but you have to - have discipline!

Here are mine at this stage:

*Tobacco*
Perique Vapure
Gitanes Homage

*Dessert*
Plum Brulee
God Milk

*Beverage*
Fanta Orange Zero
Marietta - The Coffee Vape of your Dreams

*Menthol/Mint*
Andre's Mate
Vic's Snake Oil

*Bakery*
Just Cheesecake
Dutchie

*Fruit*
Mango
Mangosteen

*Breakfast*
Still searching, but not really my taste.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## GregF

lol. I like the way you say "at this stage" as they do tend to change

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## aktorsyl

Just one that I feel confident about sharing at this stage:

*Breakfast*
Peanut Presley

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Scouse45

@Andre this is an amazing thread already found about 4 of ur flavours im gonna try out I'm always looking for more adv flavours. Much appreciated. I will post my regular adv's soon as I hav time

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie

Hmm I vary from month to month. 
I would say the only recipes I have made since their release, therefore the most regular stuff are:

*Tobacco*
*Borra Borra White*
Pistachio RY4 (although this could be bakery)
DaVinici

*Menthol/Mint*
Andre's Mate
Vic's Snake Oil

*Fruit*
Mustard Plug
MMM Strawvana
Grack Juice

Other than that I chop and change like mad.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF

I mostly, if not only, vape tobacco mixes. From the 35 odd mixes I have I tend to choose the fullest one to use for the day. 
I thought I would have a look at the premixes to see what has gone down the most....that didnt help either, they also tend to go down together. 
So if I had to choose it would probably be the two that I have not got a premix for as they are very simple recipes and I seem to fill the bottle up more often.

FLV Kentucky Blend @4%
AMKARA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB

I only have three ADVs so far:

*Bakery*
Funfetti
Sugar Cookies and Cream

*Desserts*
Simply Cannoli

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## craigb

RichJB said:


> I only have three ADVs so far:
> 
> *Bakery*
> Funfetti
> Sugar Cookies and Cream
> 
> *Desserts*
> Simply Cannoli



Mixed 100ml of the sugar cookies and cream based purely on @RichJB's enthusiasm... Wow. If it's that nice after a few hours, I can't wait to taste it after 2 weeks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RichJB

Glad you're liking it, @craigb. This says it all really, from the ATF main page:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie

Andre said:


> Marietta - The Coffee Vape of your Dreams



I must just add - if MF Coffee was easily available (locally), it would most definitely be an ADV!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33

I’m still on the fence about ordering MF coffee...

I think I must

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mahir

For me, I have two recipes I cannot live without: 

1. MTL 

TFA RY4 Double @ 5% 
FA Cream Fresh @ 2% 
60/40 VG/PG @ 10mg Nic 

2. DL 

TFA Cantaloupe @ 5% 
TFA Mango @ 4.5 % 
TFA Papaya @ 4% 
TFA Menthol @ 0.5 % 
70/30 VG/PG @ 3mg Nic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi

Mahir said:


> For me, I have two recipes I cannot live without:
> 
> 1. MTL
> 
> TFA RY4 Double @ 5%
> FA Cream Fresh @ 2%
> 60/40 VG/PG @ 10mg Nic
> 
> 2. DL
> 
> TFA Cantaloupe @ 5%
> TFA Mango @ 4.5 %
> TFA Papaya @ 4%
> TFA Menthol @ 0.5 %
> 70/30 VG/PG @ 3mg Nic



Those are some interesting mixes.

For my MTL I mixed SoHo Time. Also very simple and the meringue just make the nutty flavours in the SoHo pop out. Can give it a go if you want something similar but different to the Ry4 mix.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Paul33 said:


> I’m still on the fence about ordering MF coffee...
> 
> I think I must



Get off and order it. Do it. I love it 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Get off and order it. Do it. I love it
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


But I’m a fan of my fence 

It’s sitting in my cart already along with a LOT of new goodies to try a loooooooooong list of recipes I’ve been meaning to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Paul33 said:


> But I’m a fan of my fence
> 
> It’s sitting in my cart already along with a LOT of new goodies to try a loooooooooong list of recipes I’ve been meaning to try.



Take it and if you don't like it, I'll take it over from you. I will have to order more anyway 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Mahir said:


> For me, I have two recipes I cannot live without:
> 
> 
> 2. DL
> 
> TFA Cantaloupe @ 5%
> TFA Mango @ 4.5 %
> TFA Papaya @ 4%
> TFA Menthol @ 0.5 %
> 70/30 VG/PG @ 3mg Nic



Steeping time?


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Steeping time?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Looking at the ingredients I will say 7 to 14 days. But my experience with TFA says 3 months to get an awesome flavour.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

*Tobacco*
Tfa Turkish 5% 60/40 20mg nic salts.
Turkish tobacco twist 60/40 30mg nic salts. 

*Dessert*
God Milk
Bombies nana cream

*Menthol/Mint*
Tfa Strawberry ripe 5% + menthol 0.5

*Fruit*
Nasty juice Devils teeth clone
Pychee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Steeping time?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Those are all fruities. 3 days will be good for a test and 7 will ready to go.

Might just drop the TFA Mango a bit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mahir

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Steeping time?
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



No steep needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar

Mahir said:


> TFA Cantaloupe @ 5%
> TFA Mango @ 4.5 %
> TFA Papaya @ 4%
> TFA Menthol @ 0.5 %
> 70/30 VG/PG @ 3mg Nic



Will mix this soon and keep it in the steeping cupboard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Ok - now I have had all the answers and I like the last one the most 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Steyn777

Bust-a-Nut

1st time I mixed this, after the suggested 3 day steep time, I hated it, and this being me 3rd DIY attempt ever, I couldn't believe people actually enjoyed this. And why is it the 2nd highest rated recipe on elr. 30 days later and I now mix this by the gallon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Steyn777 said:


> Bust-a-Nut
> 
> 1st time I mixed this, after the suggested 3 day steep time, I hated it, and this being me 3rd DIY attempt ever, I couldn't believe people actually enjoyed this. And why is it the 2nd highest rated recipe on elr. 30 days later and I now mix this by the gallon.



Sounds like Simply Canolli / steep time is critical 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

